# Abnormal Fetal Heartrate, Antepartum



## jademound (Oct 2, 2015)

What code would you use for a patient that is coming in for an ultrasound for an abnormal fetal heart rate? The code we found is O76, but that says complicating labor and delivery. This is antepartum.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 5, 2015)

Mapping takes you to O76


----------



## DMcCormick5 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Maternal care for other*

We have been using one of the codes from Maternal care for other (suspected ) fetal abnormality and damage such as O358XX0 because the ICD 10 code for Abnormality in fetal heart rate and rhythm complicating labor and delivery )76 is specific to labor and delivery and is not accurate if the mother is antepartum.


----------



## Bready (Oct 9, 2015)

*abnormal fetal heart rate antepartum*

According to 2014 OB/GYN Top 50 Codes put out by AAPC, the correct code to use for abnormal fetal heart rate antepartum is O76 with Z3A weeks code.  

The only thing that will change a the time of delivery will be the addition of outcome(live birth or still birth)

I would hesitate on using a fetal abnormality code as that has more permanence to it and an abnormal heart rate could go back to a normal heart rate.


----------



## jcolvin (Oct 12, 2015)

look at code section O36.89--, maternal care for ther specific fetal problems, there's also code O28.8, other abnormal findings on antenatal screening of mother


----------



## joy.grassman (Oct 14, 2015)

We've had a lot of discussion about this one as well, because the mapping I10 mapping is directing you to a code for nonreassuring fetal heart rate during labor (intrapartum) rather than to a code for antepartum.  So we've been using o28.3 abnormal ultrasonic findings on mother, because technically, tocolysis (fetal heart rate monitoring) is a type of ultrasound.


----------

